# Coyote Down



## Kyle_Lauchie (Apr 13, 2012)

After seeing plenty of deer, and having a doe attack my decoy

We setup at a stand that had produced in the past. Sun was setting, we snuck in extra quiet for our last setup of the weekend.
Did a howl, immediate answer howled back at him again, then went quiet. He kept howling as he came closer, until i saw him waling sideways in front of us. Cant think of a more beautiful sight, autumn leaves at sunset with a nice male coyote coming in.

He was walking from left to right sniffing the ground as he went, i lip squeaked a little, and waited for him to hit a small clearing just big enough to see his body, gave him a bark then squeezed of a shot from my AR. DRT, 50 grain American Eagle Varmit tip did the job.

I skinned him later, and opened his chest to see what kind of damage was done. Lung closest to me was completely jello, the round fully fragged inside damaging the opposite lung pretty bad. I could not find the entrance without searching pretty hard. No spin of death or anything just bit the dirt. (so much so that i thought i had missed)
Nice weekend, freezing cold, but well worth it.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Great dog!


----------

